# Do insecticides kill good soil microbes?



## thatbigbox (Nov 17, 2020)

Pretty much same as the topic....Do insecticides kill good soil microbes we work so hard to help flourish in the soil?


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I'm sure its not helping, but I wouldn't worry about a massive die off of soil microbes. According to _Teaming With Microbes_ by Jeff Lowenfels and Wayne Lewis, top dressing with 1/4"-1" of compost can inoculate the top 6-15" of soil after only 6 months. After a year it can be as deep as 18". Insecticide or not, its a great way to improve soil health and structure.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

thatbigbox said:


> Pretty much same as the topic....Do insecticides kill good soil microbes we work so hard to help flourish in the soil?


Ben Nem's do not; here're some of the advantages: https://biologicco.com/blog/5-advantages-of-beneficial-nematodes/

Here're two different places from which I have obtained them with excellent results:

https://hydro-gardens.com/product/guardian-lawn-patrol-mix-1-million-5p385a/

https://www.arbico-organics.com/product/omri-NemAttack-Pro-Sc-Beneficial-Nematodes/beneficial-nematodes


----------

